# Hey Ladies: "Bad Boy" or "Nice Guy"



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

fourwalls said:


> Someone pointed out regarding a 'good man'. I agree. A good man with a way with guns is better.


Well in about 4 days i will be handling them all day every day for about 2 weeks, firing, cleaning, stripping and reassembling the F88 Steyr and Minimi 

Does that count? But i must ask, why is proficiency with firearms a neccesity?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 4, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Well in about 4 days i will be handling them all day every day for about 2 weeks, firing, cleaning, stripping and reassembling the F88 Steyr and Minimi
> 
> Does that count? But i must ask, why is proficiency with firearms a neccesity?


Then I must meet you. :wink:

no, it's not a necessity. Is it wrong that a gun in hand, not pointed at me of course, can add an appeal? makes me curious why would you handle guns in said time?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Vaan said:


> Well in about 4 days i will be handling them all day every day for about 2 weeks, firing, cleaning, stripping and reassembling the F88 Steyr and Minimi
> 
> Does that count? But i must ask, why is proficiency with firearms a neccesity?





fourwalls said:


> Then I must meet you. :wink:
> 
> no, it's not a necessity. Is it wrong that a gun in hand, not pointed at me of course, can add an appeal? makes me curious why would you handle guns in said time?


It's a trap, she's collecting them for disposal. LMAO....just kidding. 

I have a muzzleloader. Do I qualify?lol


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

fourwalls said:


> Then I must meet you. :wink:
> 
> no, it's not a necessity. Is it wrong that a gun in hand, not pointed at me of course, can add an appeal? makes me curious why would you handle guns in said time?


If you can get to me sure 

Because handling a firearm shows a level of violence. pointing them at anyone or holding them adds temptation there and shows a will to use said weapon. Guns are not some fun thing that we use to look cool, they are a lethal weapons that fire rounds out at between 90m/s - 1830m/s. either of these can kill instantly. Thus firearms should only be used in controlled circumstances or by military or police forces.

@Hokahey

Wow that's older than AIDS XD. It's been a good 150 years since they've been in service ^^'

I will be handling guns because i will be on a Cadet camp. I'm on a high tier so i will be learning infantry tactics and doing weapons training. When it comes to weapons i treat them seriously and do not use them as a measure of my manhood.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

@Vaan 

LOL, it was a gift. Also in the states there's actually a hunting season dedicated to muzzleloaders. 

Very elegant weapon imo.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> @Vaan
> 
> LOL, it was a gift. Also in the states there's actually a hunting season dedicated to muzzleloaders.
> 
> Very elegant weapon imo.


I guess it must be run by greenpeace to keep the animals alive . Unless you all march in rank and file to 30 metres away from the animals and let off a volley XD (Yes i know i'm just taking the piss and likening them to the smoothbores)


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Vaan said:


> I guess it must be run by greenpeace to keep the animals alive . Unless you all march in rank and file to 30 metres away from the animals and let off a volley XD (Yes i know i'm just taking the piss and likening them to the smoothbores)


We don't "safari" hunt here. lmao....

Individuals hunt.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

Jwing24 said:


> I think the reason I get labeled a nice guy is because I SUCK at showing interest, I appear the same whether I am interested or not, so *how can a girl be attracted to that?*


Just fine apparently, as I've been attracted my whole life to guys who haven't shown interest. :laughing:


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 4, 2011)

Vaan said:


> If you can get to me sure
> 
> Because handling a firearm shows a level of violence. pointing them at anyone or holding them adds temptation there and shows a will to use said weapon. Guns are not some fun thing that we use to look cool, they are a lethal weapons that fire rounds out at between 90m/s - 1830m/s. either of these can kill instantly. Thus firearms should only be used in controlled circumstances or by military or police forces.
> 
> ...


The closest thing I got to handling a gun is a bbgun. No just kidding. Fired a few rounds. my dad said that I got to know how to protect myself and not be afraid to use a gun when needed. got through some safe handling lessons. But yeah, you are right, but what is prohibited makes it all the more tempting i should say. But like I said, someone who uses a gun to make himself look macho is not so manly at all, coz he is using the gun to compensate for something. on the other hand, knowing how to use a gun for other reason, is another thing.

One lesson that I could never forget, don't aim unless you are sure you are going to use it.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

fourwalls said:


> The closest thing I got to handling a gun is a bbgun. No just kidding. Fired a few rounds. my dad said that I got to know how to protect myself and not be afraid to use a gun when needed. got through some safe handling lessons. But yeah, you are right, but what is prohibited makes it all the more tempting i should say. But like I said, someone who uses a gun to make himself look macho is not so manly at all, coz he is using the gun to compensate for something. on the other hand, knowing how to use a gun for other reason, is another thing.
> 
> One lesson that I could never forget, don't aim unless you are sure you are going to use it.


Here weapons are extremely prohibited because of the port arthur massacre. The most you can get is a pistol or a manual rifle for use on a range only.

But if you are allowed to use a weapon then it's not prohibited. If you do use it and it's prohibited then you are silly and should get busted. Also the compensation thing i disagree with, i just think it's an insecurity thing ^^'.

And i believe in the lesson of don't aim at all. I am intending to go into the army so i will be aiming, but only at non-civilian targets or threats. Even for aiming a weapon at someone you can be charged with intent to cause grevious bodily harm etc, so it's just not worth it ^^'


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Runvardh said:


> My daddy taught me how to use a gun when I was little. I was in a paramilitary organization as a teen. I have recently done some swordsmanship training.


may come in handy if you're ever challenged to a duel


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread title in songs:


* *

















:kitteh:


----------



## braverip (Sep 10, 2011)

Neither. I prefer something in the middle, though if I had to choose I'd lean toward nice guys.

I have very specific _needs_, for lack of better word, though, so the kind of person I need to be with can't really be labeled.

And before people get the wrong impression, by needs, I'm referring to my personality. Crap. I don't know how to really explain this.

I've been mistreated and emotionally abused a lot for my entire life. This as a result has made me extremely submissive (only to a point, though - try to sway me from my principles and watch another side of me emerge), and distrusting of other people.

I need to be with someone who will not take advantage of my submissive nature, who can handle being the "leader" in the relationship, but at the same time, allows me to make my own decisions and still be independent. Sounds like a contradiction, but it's possible. And a playmate. Someone who wouldn't be afraid to goof off and enjoy life, but is still capable of being serious.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

Attraction and its opinions change like the wind blows, I can be either or very easily, on a regular basis. Although being a maniac is going to get you more attention and generally can be seen as a bad boy. Women like men with a strong opinion so generally being "disagreeable" will get you further along with a mate.


----------



## KeepSmilingDarling (Sep 15, 2011)

I like a stereotypical nice guy's sincerity and kindness, but I like a stereotypical bad boy's spontaneity and edginess. With that being said, I'd say I prefer a mixture of both.


----------



## Blazing_Glitter (Sep 13, 2011)

I prefer a nice guy who can play the bad boy in sexual situations.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

Being the "nice guy" in good and bad senses has its advantages and disadvantages. The reason guys like me fall by the wayside is because of the misinterpretation of being "nice".

Whenever I talk to girls about a guy they like, they'll often tell me "He's so nice." And when I know better, I'll tell them, for their sake, that they're not. When I see someone laugh at someone because they're being "eccentric", or taking advantage of a teacher, or generally something that puts others down for their own satisfaction (often for the desire to conform and belong), I will tell them. And the reply I get most often is "Well, she's nice to ME."

Sorry, girls. If a guy's nice to you, he can still be a huge dick. Guys will be nice to girls, will LIE to them, to get what they want, often some kind of physical pay-off. And as a guy, and an INFJ, I know this. This is the case for MANY guys. Same with friends. Guys will often treat friends and girls well because they want something. It's simple psychology, men are, evolutionarily speaking, competitive. It's fine if a girl doesn't care if how he treats others, but at least a girl should admit that. A guy is nice, or he's not. If he's selectively nice, that's not being genuinely nice.

I don't mean to sound harsh. And I know that's not the case for all girls, I'm not trying to make a case against all females, maybe I'm just trying to vouch for us "nice guys". I've just seen that both sexes lie. Men lie to women to get what they want, and females like to THEMSELVES to get what they want. Girls will tell themselves their guy is "nice" if they're nice to them, and when this does happen (again, not all the time), it's just ignorant, somewhat self-centered. I know a girl will fall for me because I try to treat everyone equally, show love and respect for anyone, and for their sake. I've got a laundry list of personality defects, I don't deny that. But my positive qualities are empathy and compassion, a listening ear and a helping hand. My good and bad are what make me who I am, and some day, a girl will truly appreciate that.

I know this sounds like I'm in therapy ("Dr. [therapist's last name], stop nagging at me! I can't be perfect! I'm sorry, Dad! :shocked: um...  awkward..."), but this is truly what I've observed, and to more guys than just me. Girls want everything, but there's a pull-push relationship. The more "bad" you want your guy to be, the less "nice" he'll be, and vice a versa. We should all make sure (guys and girls) to not be hypocritical in how we view others. If you deem someone "nice", they should be nice to anyone they can be nice to, and if they're bad, they should be bad to everyone they can. Don't go of dreaming that you'll be the exception. If you ARE the exception for that person, it doesn't say much good about their character.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

^I don't know about other people- I can tell when someone is genuinely kind or not. 

Yes, just because a guy _acts_ nice does not mean he_ is _nice. I've heard of the saying (applied to heterosexual relationships): "Men give love to get sex; women give sex to get love". 

I can tell a lot about a person's intentions. My bullshit meter is constantly working.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> ^I don't know about other people- I can tell when someone is genuinely kind or not.
> 
> Yes, just because a guy _acts_ nice does not mean he_ is _nice. I've heard of the saying (applied to heterosexual relationships): "Men give love to get sex; women give sex to get love".
> 
> I can tell a lot about a person's intentions. My bullshit meter is constantly working.


I want to ask you more, since you answered correctly. Hahahaha.

What do you define as "nice"? What makes you say a guy is "nice" or "bad"?


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Cerebro said:


> I want to ask you more, since you answered correctly. Hahahaha.
> 
> What do you define as "nice"? What makes you say a guy is "nice" or "bad"?


 I tend not to use the word bad per se when I meet a person. That's more contextual and depends on by definition who defines bad and what it means.

Guys I tend to not view as being nice- I get a feeling about. It's hard to describe in words. At the same time, there are things such as congruence in behavior- the ability to be honest/true to oneself; to respect others and treat others with kindness; to be honest with me and treat me with kindness, a sincerity/genuineness that's hard to fake; a lack of pretentiousness; and a sense of liking who he is as a person too. Overall, I just get a good feeling about him.

A bad boy (for the sake if this conversation) tends not to like himself too much. I can see that. He tends to be a meathead, crowd pleaser, into his looks/money, fake, focuses on those whom he deems highly worth associating with (i.e.- social elites for personal gains), too much into the superficiality.

A genuinely nice guy? He's got nothin to prove, and does things from his heart. I can tell. So don't fake it. And honestly, if you can be yourself- it makes me think- hmm.. he's comfortable enough to be in his own skin? That's someone I gotta get to know.


----------

